# H T Meat Shop



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Welcome to the meat shop, where meat is my meat.

Seeing as it is the weekend of the fourth, I'll discuss my favorite cut of pork, the Boston Butt aka Pork Shoulder Butt.

The Boston Butt does not come from the rear of the hog but rather from the shoulder.











Yeah, weird I know but that's the meat business.

The Pork Shoulder is one of the most versatile pork cuts. From it comes pulled pork, pork steak, country style ribs, and sausage. It is naturally about 80% lean which makes it ideal for sausage. Pork steaks are superb on the grill as are country style ribs, (another confusing term as they are not ribs at all). Pulled pork is a staple of any BBQ competition. I prefer using a dry rub (Seasoned salt, ground, not rubbed, sage and crushed red pepper) as opposed to a wet sauce when cooking. I also employ the Texas crutch for finish cooking.

According to my research three hours in the smoker is enough to impart a nice smoke flavor to the surface of the meat, depending on the amount of meat you are wanting to smoke and available smoker capacity, you then remove the meat from the smoker wrap well in foil, insert an internal probe thermometer and finish cooking in the oven. If you don't need to empty the smoker to accommodate additional meat you can continue to cook the meat on the smoker.

Pork butt does not have to pull, (shred) to be good. It works great sliced and doped up with BBQ sauce too. Cooking until it pulls takes time, if you've got the time, great, if you don't, no worries, just make sure the internal temperature is high enough to be fully cooked.

Some folks pressure cook a pork butt until it shreds and just serve it with sauce and bread, completely bypassing any smoking at all. Or they just oven roast it.

The cool thing about pork butt is that even if you don't get it exactly right, it's nearly impossible to ruin it.

Unless of course you burn it to a crisp.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Welcome to the meat shop, where meat is my meat.
> 
> Seeing as it is the weekend of the fourth, I'll discuss my favorite cut of pork, the Boston Butt aka Pork Shoulder Butt.
> 
> ...





Tom Horn said:


> Welcome to the meat shop, where meat is my meat.
> 
> Seeing as it is the weekend of the fourth, I'll discuss my favorite cut of pork, the Boston Butt aka Pork Shoulder Butt.
> 
> ...


Kashrut—*Jewish* dietary laws
Certain *foods*, notably pork and shellfish, are forbidden; meat and dairy may *not* be combined and meat must be ritually slaughtered and salted to remove all traces of blood. Observant *Jews* will *eat* only meat or poultry that is certified kosher. 

No ribs for me!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Kashrut—*Jewish* dietary laws
> Certain *foods*, notably pork and shellfish, are forbidden; meat and dairy may *not* be combined and meat must be ritually slaughtered and salted to remove all traces of blood. Observant *Jews* will *eat* only meat or poultry that is certified kosher.
> 
> No ribs for me!


Oy! I feel like such a schlemiel goy.

Beef is more my forte, I'll cover that more in depth at a later date.

I could do you up some smoked beef back ribs.

I also do a Lox and also a marinated hot smoked salmon from which I make a pâté that I sold to a wine store with a small deli case in Springfield, MO for $10 a pound and they sold for $15 twenty years ago.

I know that would be Kosher.

I even sampled my wares at the Boston International Seafood Show in Boston, Mass one year.

And I promise not post recipes on how to to seethe a calf in it's mother's milk.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Oy! I feel like such a schlemiel goy.
> 
> Beef is more my forte, I'll cover that more in depth at a later date.
> 
> ...


OY VEY !


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> OY VEY !



I trust I have not caused you to become farklempt Tei-yerinkeh.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> I trust I have not caused you to become farklempt Tei-yerinkeh.


no, but you are, so far anyway, a good meusnch


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> no, but you are, so far anyway, a good meusnch


All things are possible to those who believe.






"When it is dark enough men can see the stars."-Emerson

My hope is that when the darkness of adversity overshadows you 
It will cause you to see the stars of opportunity twinkling above you
And having seen, may you stretch yourself
Until you pluck them from the sky


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Can someone tell me why, if Christ was Jewish, did he have a Puerto Rican first name?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> Can someone tell me why, if Christ was Jewish, did he have a Puerto Rican first name?


The name _Jesus_ is derived from the Hebrew name _Yeshua/Y'shua_, which is based on the Semitic root _y-š-ʕ_ (Hebrew: ישע‎), meaning "to deliver; to rescue."[12][13][14] Likely originating in proto-Semitic (yṯ'), it appears in several Semitic personal names outside of Hebrew, like in the Aramaic name Hadad Yith'i, meaning "Hadad is my salvation". Its oldest recorded use is in an Amorite personal name from 2048 B.C.[15]


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> The name _Jesus_ is derived from the Hebrew name _Yeshua/Y'shua_, which is based on the Semitic root _y-š-ʕ_ (Hebrew: ישע‎), meaning "to deliver; to rescue."[12][13][14] Likely originating in proto-Semitic (yṯ'), it appears in several Semitic personal names outside of Hebrew, like in the Aramaic name Hadad Yith'i, meaning "Hadad is my salvation". Its oldest recorded use is in an Amorite personal name from 2048 B.C.[15]


Thank you, Tei-yerinkeh. 

To add just a little to your explanation.

To my understanding the name Jesus is derived from the name Joshua,

As you know, it was he who led the children of Israel into the promised land after the death of Moses.



> The English name Joshua is a transliteration of the Hebrew name, _יְהוֹשׁוּעַ Yeho-shua_. It is a contraction of two Hebrew words, the prefix _יְהוֹ_ _Yeho_, or _Yehu_, is the Eternal Name, _YHVH_. The second part, _שׁוּעַ_ _shua_, a shortened form of _יֵשׁוּעַ_ _Yeshua_, meaning to Save, Deliver, Rescue…
> 
> Most of us are familiar with the Hebrew name _יֵשׁוּעַ_ _Yeshua_ being transliterated into Greek as _Iesous_, and eventually into English as Jesus. Its original meaning of Salvation even carried over in translation.
> 
> ...


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

stars at night said:


> The name _Jesus_ is derived from the Hebrew name _Yeshua/Y'shua_, which is based on the Semitic root _y-š-ʕ_ (Hebrew: ישע‎), meaning "to deliver; to rescue."[12][13][14] Likely originating in proto-Semitic (yṯ'), it appears in several Semitic personal names outside of Hebrew, like in the Aramaic name Hadad Yith'i, meaning "Hadad is my salvation". Its oldest recorded use is in an Amorite personal name from 2048 B.C.[15]


Thanks. I like etymology. I knew it was the Latinized form of Joshua, but--

Remind me if we ever start dating not to take you to a comedy club.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> Thanks. I like etymology. I knew it was the Latinized form of Joshua, but--
> 
> Remind me if we ever start dating not to take you to a comedy club.


If we ever were to date, the first one would be to Montana---Livingston---where we will have dinner in a little cafe type place that only serves steak....to die for.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> If we ever were to date, the first one would be to Montana---Livingston---where we will have dinner in a little cafe type place that only serves steak....to die for.


then we will go to Sturgis where there is a 'no choice' restaurant. They serve one thing---steak---but you can have it done any way you want. After we will have dessert===they roll out a cart with maybe 50+- desserts of all kinds. It is amazing!!! Course you can't eat just one...


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

It's a date!...But as far as after dinner activities go, I have to warn you, It's been so long for me that I forget who gets tied up.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> It's a date!...But as far as after dinner activities go, I have to warn you, It's been so long for me that I forget who gets tied
> 
> 
> doc- said:
> ...


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

These were two of the funniest posts I've read in ages, spit my wine out even. Thanks for the laugh. Now I think perhaps one of you needs some refresher lessons and the other, well I best not say...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> then we will go to Sturgis where there is a 'no choice' restaurant. They serve one thing---steak---but you can have it done any way you want. After we will have dessert===they roll out a cart with maybe 50+- desserts of all kinds. It is amazing!!! Course you can't eat just one...


I'll take you to Wyoming.

*Wyoming just passed a bill where you can now harvest roadkill.*

Now you can finally get Steak Tire Tire


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> I'll take you to Wyoming.
> 
> *Wyoming just passed a bill where you can now harvest roadkill.*
> 
> Now you can finally get Steak Tire Tire


Been there, done that....before it was legal


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Been there, done that....before it was legal



Oh you rebel.

Ok how's about we go to Phoenix and go to Pinnacle Peak in Scottsdale (est. 1957), (“world's largest western steakhouse” with seating capacity for 1,800 people inside.) If the guys wear a tie they cut it off.

Then there's Rustler's Rooste in South Phoenix (1971), Prime beef steak and even rattlesnake appetizers, (I know, no snake for you.)

Maybe then The Stockyards Restaurant (1947) Built on the site of what was once the world's largest feedlot, (now part of central Phoenix.)


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Oh you rebel.
> 
> Ok how's about we go to Phoenix and go to Pinnacle Peak in Scottsdale (est. 1957), (“world's largest western steakhouse” with seating capacity for 1,800 people inside.) If the guys wear a tie they cut it off.
> 
> ...


Ok with me as long as you pick me up in a Challenger 601/604/605 to AZ and drive us to these wonderful places of broiled woodchuck, of course pay the tabs and plan the after diner fun----please, no dogs!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> I'll take you to Wyoming.
> 
> *Wyoming just passed a bill where you can now harvest roadkill.*
> 
> Now you can finally get Steak Tire Tire


That’s been legal in Idaho and Washington for several years. I think a bunch of states allow it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Ok with me as long as you pick me up in a Challenger 601/604/605 to AZ and drive us to these wonderful places of broiled woodchuck, of course pay the tabs and plan the after diner fun----please, no dogs!


I'll have the crew service up the Bombardier. 

Will you be having champagne on the flight out?

I'll have James pick us up in the Rolls when we touch down at Sky Harbor. 

After an early dinner (I recommend the grilled woodchuck as it is a rather fatty meat, the broiled is a tad on the greasy side) we could take the drive up to Flagstaff and cavort amongst the Ponderosa pines or we could opt to go to Sedona instead if you are into New Age and the metaphysical. Or perhaps Prescott, (Preskitt to the locals) and go to The Palace a bar that opened in 1877 and served the likes of Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday back in the day. Maybe even out to Apache Junction and clamber up the Superstition Mountains looking for the Lost Dutchman's gold mine.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> That’s been legal in Idaho and Washington for several years. I think a bunch of states allow it.


Geepers, you guys are missing the joke. 

Roadkill... Steak tire, tire, (steak tartare.)


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> I'll have the crew service up the Bombardier.
> 
> Will you be having champagne on the flight out?
> 
> ...


Anything you choose will be fine with me, but if not, there is always Mammoth Lakes, Ca where “no way” is never far away. Majestic in scale and awesome in its natural beauty, the year-round adventureland of Mammoth Lakes is one of those rare places that you have to see to still not totally believe. The name speaks to the size of the mountains, the expanse of the valleys, the incredible number of crystal clear mountain lakes and the endless opportunities for adventure just outside your door. But what makes this place really unique are the surreal storybook scenes that drop jaws, spark the imagination and make every moment feel like a brush with the truly incredible.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Anything you choose will be fine with me, but if not, there is always Mammoth Lakes, Ca where “no way” is never far away. Majestic in scale and awesome in its natural beauty, the year-round adventureland of Mammoth Lakes is one of those rare places that you have to see to still not totally believe. The name speaks to the size of the mountains, the expanse of the valleys, the incredible number of crystal clear mountain lakes and the endless opportunities for adventure just outside your door. But what makes this place really unique are the surreal storybook scenes that drop jaws, spark the imagination and make every moment feel like a brush with the truly incredible.


Sounds like a really cool place.

It's interesting that all of the mountains and beauty are surrounded on both sides by arid flatlands.

Do you think that we could get Yosemite Sam to show us around?


----------

